# The Doxies of DFC



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Weeeeeeeeeeee!

Modeling...









Check out da new muscles!









More modeling!









His fav spot...under his blankie...


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's my standard Dachshund, Rocky, who passed away in 2010.









































































He was a total monster but I miss him .


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

How beautiful! I hope you decide to get another! He looks super cute and lovely!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> How beautiful! I hope you decide to get another! He looks super cute and lovely!


Thank you . Dachshunds don't fit my lifestyle but I'll probably end up with another someday anyway! They're so lovable .


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not mine, but close enough, my parents pup Indy

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5617193595_3993411d5d_b.jpg


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't posted pics of Tiffa in a while. It's not that I don't take them or try to, it's that she's so wiggly it's hard to get a decent picture! Here's a few not so great ones from my cell camera right after her bath.















And what most of her pictures look like


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh - Tiffa looks like a different dog! Her hair is so long!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I haven't posted pics of Tiffa in a while. It's not that I don't take them or try to, it's that she's so wiggly it's hard to get a decent picture! Here's a few not so great ones from my cell camera right after her bath.
> 
> View attachment 3742
> View attachment 3743
> ...


You don't see a lot of long haired ones .... she is so cute in those pictures !! (You know me and hairy dogs!)


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I know, she looks nothing like she did as a baby! She's my lil sruffy fluffy ball!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here are my 3 girls. Sabrina- Doxie mix, solid black with a coat that feels like velvet. Totally bratty and adorable. I was lucky enough to snap the picture of her with the toy wrapped around her muzzle (that's how she carries them around) and it looks like the toy's teeth are her teeth. Crazy little youngster! 
The sweet little old gal is Madison. She's 17 and just about as perfect as a dog can be.
Karma is my very rare dwarf GSP. Lol! Actually she's of course a Doxie mix but believe it or not several people have asked me if she has Pointer in her. Really?? She's about 8 inches tall....


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't see your pictures Donna :-(


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I can't see your pictures Donna :-(


 Okay, I added them again and it worked this time. Now you can see the crazy little beasts!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tiffa grew up! 

Here's mine, 13 year old long hair dachshund names Snorkels.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I just love Snorkles... bless her sweet soul!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I love Snorkels too. So sweet!! And Tiffa is adorable too! Love me some Doxies!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

We do have some wonderful doxies here don't we? I love your little herd of them Donna!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Finally, I got a picture that isn't blurry or give her demonic red eyes!


----------

